# A pocket knife.



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A new family moved onto some land about a quarter mile up the road from me. They have power, but no well. When I first met them a few weeks ago, I told them they could get water at my place. They came over a few days later with some old orange juice jugs, and a few one gallon water jugs. That should have been my first clue.

The father has orange hair, and painted finger nails, different color every day. Maybe that should have been my first clue.

Yesterday he came over and was asking questions about what kind of generator I would recommend. So I showed him what I had, and then we started talking about hauling water. So I took him down to the community well, and showed him how to hook up a generator to pump water. While hooking my generator to the well controller, I was using my Leatherman multi tool. He said, "that's cool, never seen one of them before". 

So, I showed it to him. Explained all of the different features, and told him where he could buy one. Then I asked him what kind of pocket knife he carried. "I don't own a pocket knife" he replied. "Do you think I should get one"? 

How in the seven hells, do you get to be a 31 year old man, with a wife and three boys and not own a pocket knife.

They are living in a pop up camper, and intend to spend the winter in it. Maybe that should have been my first clue.

When I lived and worked in third world countries, every little kid you met carried a machete. This guy moves his family to a remote homestead, and he doesn't own a pocket knife.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

That is surprising, I agree. It's as if there was no forethought going into living off grid. Just went for it. Modern day Conestoga wagons? Had to leave where they were, might not make it but weren't going to make it where they were?

Personally I find nail painting tedious and a pain to keep up with when it chips, I stopped doing that long before I went rural.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Honestly unless you are dealing with baled hay or other rope/string, pocket knives anymore have limited use. I find carrying around pair pliers and maybe some pruners or other heavy shears more useful. Doesnt mean I dont use pocket knife or ax occasionally but its not a daily tool. Actually main use of a pocket knife anymore is opening dang packages better tools for things like stripping wire. I have a cheap chinese pocket knife in car glovebox, very sharp.. Whole drawer of better ones, just no reason to carry one. Bad habit of losing them. Not a problem I lose a $5 knife. Lose a good knife and it rather ruins my day.

Also point out, having a pocket knife or kitchen knife great, but if clueless how to sharpen one, and just well carry around a screw driver.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I expect a few more clues very soon


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> Honestly unless you are dealing with baled hay or other rope/string, pocket knives anymore have limited use. I find carrying around pair pliers and maybe some pruners or other heavy shears more useful. Doesnt mean I dont use pocket knife or ax occasionally but its not a daily tool. Actually main use of a pocket knife anymore is opening dang packages better tools for things like stripping wire. I have a cheap chinese pocket knife in car glovebox, very sharp.. Whole drawer of better ones, just no reason to carry one. Bad habit of losing them. Not a problem I lose a $5 knife. Lose a good knife and it rather ruins my day.
> 
> Also point out, having a pocket knife or kitchen knife great, but if clueless how to sharpen one, and just well carry around a screw driver.


That is why my EDC pocket knife is a Leatherman. I carry a traditional pocket knife in a leather sheath on the belt of my chaps when I am riding and packing. And I have two of the Swiss Army pen knives. I just can't imagine walking around without some kind of knife on me. I have always felt that two things I should have with me at all times are fire and steel. Some way to start a fire, and something to cut with.

PS: I work with rope, string, straps, wire, and leather every day.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr. Mule what you gona do when they want to borrow your generator ? Or they get to cold in the camper ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I started carrying a small Swiss Army knife about 15 years ago. I use it often enough that I have to sharpen the blade every couple months. I often take plant cuttings or open bags of potting soil with the knife. I use the nail file and tweezers almost as often as the blade.

The more important question is why would you take your family to live in the woods in a camper through the winter when you have few survival skills? I hope you don't have to direct police to their frozen corpses before they get things figured out.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

For EDC I carry a Leatherman Wave+. If doing the hunt/fish/trap thing, I also carry a big Uncle Henry folding knife. It's old but it works.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Forcast said:


> Mr. Mule what you gona do when they want to borrow your generator ? Or they get to cold in the camper ?


I will tell them to move back to town. If I wanted to raise kids, I would have had my own.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

HermitJohn said:


> Honestly unless you are dealing with baled hay or other rope/string, pocket knives anymore have limited use. I find carrying around pair pliers and maybe some pruners or other heavy shears more useful. Doesnt mean I dont use pocket knife or ax occasionally but its not a daily tool. Actually main use of a pocket knife anymore is opening dang packages better tools for things like stripping wire. I have a cheap chinese pocket knife in car glovebox, very sharp.. Whole drawer of better ones, just no reason to carry one. Bad habit of losing them. Not a problem I lose a $5 knife. Lose a good knife and it rather ruins my day.
> 
> Also point out, having a pocket knife or kitchen knife great, but if clueless how to sharpen one, and just well carry around a screw driver.


I carry an epic very nice stainless steel multi-tool that has pliers, a saw blade, and lots of other little things but really well made. Their versions of this that are cheap but I have a very high quality one I was given. I am never without a pocket knife and this is my favorite one to bring around. We boat off the island we live on just to get groceries, any emergency and I have to cut lines I can do it. There is no looking for anything it's always in my pocket. At home we have every tool we could possibly want and multiple screwdrivers and everything else. Been carrying pocketknives since I was a kid.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I always carry a pocket knife. I also tend to lose them though. My current one I seem to have held onto for about two years!
A couple years ago I stopped in at a resale shop with my son. There was a box on the counter with a few hundred pocket knives in it. I can’t remember if they were $1 or $2 each, but either way the guy said he just wanted to move them along. My son and I went through the entire box. I cleaned him out of his old,real, not made in China, knives. I taught my son how to ID good metal from the cheap ones that won’t take an edge. I figured this way if I lose one, I just open the drawer and replace it with another old real $1 knife.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

67drake said:


> I always carry a pocket knife. I also tend to lose them though. My current one I seem to have held onto for about two years!
> A couple years ago I stopped in at a resale shop with my son. There was a box on the counter with a few hundred pocket knives in it. I can’t remember if they were $1 or $2 each, but either way the guy said he just wanted to move them along. My son and I went through the entire box. I cleaned him out of his old,real, not made in China, knives. I taught my son how to ID good metal from the cheap ones that won’t take an edge. I figured this way if I lose one, I just open the drawer and replace it with another old real $1 knife.


Nice score!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

If I have on any pants that require a belt (anything other than sweat pants or gym shorts), I have a knife in my pocket. Which one depends on the days plans and which pair of pants.


----------



## Okiefiddle (Jan 5, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> I will tell them to move back to town. If I wanted to raise kids, I would have had my own.


They are going to need a bunch of money for propane to keep that rig warm.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Okiefiddle said:


> They are going to need a bunch of money for propane to keep that rig warm.


And possibly some thievery from neighbors who have lots of stuff. Hope it works out well but I couldn't trust a man like that until he lived there for awhile.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I usually have one of various Milwaukie razor knives. Usually one with a bit holder built in. More useful than a pocket knife.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My first thought when reading the OP is did they buy the land or are they renting?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HermitJohn said:


> Honestly unless you are dealing with baled hay or other rope/string, pocket knives anymore have limited use. I find carrying around pair pliers and maybe some pruners or other heavy shears more useful. Doesnt mean I dont use pocket knife or ax occasionally but its not a daily tool.


My pocket knife is used about daily for haybale twine, letters, opening boxes, cutting up scraps for animals. I have an axe, pruners, a tree saw, and a couple screwdrivers in my UTV.
Many years ago I had a new neighbor who was a city transplant. 45 years old and didn't own a knife that wasn't for peanut butter or a pork chop. I gave him an old folding knife and a belt carrier and within a week he had thanked me several times. I had saved him 2 miles in trips back and forth to the house.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't know what I'd do without my little Leatherman, be like losing a friend.
Muleskinner, you missed a lot of clues and I suspect, like HD said, you're in for a few more..


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m sure they won’t be there for long . 
A pop up camper would be rough in a cold area . 
I stayed in a old airstream 28’ and below 30o it’s kinda Cold
I had my pillow frozen to my face a few mornings and the blankets get frozen to the wall . 
I allways carry a pen knife I like a Kershaw leek but I have some thing a little larger now .
I hate hauling water , l used trash cans when I was a kid and tanks for the last 5 years .
I just hooked up the well water at the cabin yesterday . But I’m going to have to drain the system in a few weeks so it doesn't freeze and I’ll be back to hauling water 💦


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I've carried a pocket knife so long I don't remember exactly when I started. Pretty sure I had one the day I started first grade. If I don't have one on me, I have lost one or I'm in the courthouse, or a patient in the hospital.

One fella at church wears a different belt knife every time I see him. He was tickled to death when the law changed to allow longer blades to be carried. Seems he has a drawer full of fixed blade knives. Big bear of a man, wouldn't want to mess with him. 

A friend wears two belt knives and has at least one pocket knife daily. He also sells knives at various events.

Son has a knife on him unless he goes to airport to fly home for a visit.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

My wife used pocketknife possession as a dating criteria. It's a pointless human male that does not have a pocket knife. Mine was worn from regular use, yet the non paint scraping blades were sharp, and it had some craters from being used to jump off solenoids. Looked like her father's.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

For many years I always had a knife in my pocket.

Sometime ago, maybe after we had to take our shoes off to fly, many places made you empty your pocket, and they would take your knife.

Now I have one stashed in both of my UTVs and my tractor and my truck, and one in my dresser change box, and others here and there.

I hate anything in my pants pocket now, no change, nothing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Work from home long enough and even a wallet in your back pocket is noticeable.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Work from home long enough and even a wallet in your back pocket is noticeable.


I don't carry that either. I sometimes take my phone if I have something going on


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> That is why my EDC pocket knife is a Leatherman. I carry a traditional pocket knife in a leather sheath on the belt of my chaps when I am riding and packing. And I have two of the Swiss Army pen knives. I just can't imagine walking around without some kind of knife on me. I have always felt that two things I should have with me at all times are fire and steel. Some way to start a fire, and something to cut with.
> 
> PS: I work with rope, string, straps, wire, and leather every day.


I used to carry a Swiss Army knife more for the little scissors than the actual knife blades. Those were amazing cutting out gaskets, etc. You lose a $35 Swiss Army knife and you feel bad. I did. I have never had one of genuine leatherman things that unfold to pair needle nose pliers. Have a China knockoff somewhere that folds up and can carry it in pocket. I was not impressed. Honest either pair slip joint pliers or pair SHARP pruners, depending on job found to be best. Like knives few bother to sharpen pruners. It makes a BIG difference and nothing better to cut hose, lot easier than using a knife. I have several pair, my favorite is an old pair PEXTO pruners, very ancient, but after replacing pivot bolt (not as easy to do as it sounds on such old tool) and then sharpening them, hey better than anything under $50 you can buy now. I know better than buy pair Felco, though sure they are quite nice, I would lose them and be unhappy. Any hand tool with plastic involved, run, dont walk, away from buying it.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I've carried a pocket knife since seventh grade 1964. In junior high during the first week of the school year the boys would have to present their pocket knives to the homeroom teacher for the blade to be measured, it had to be less than 3". Pocket knives with blades longer than 3" had to be left at home.
My choice of pocket knives is Victorinox Swiss Army with the usual blade assortment and scissors, toothpick, tweezers, pen, pin, and a very useful tiny screwdriver that twists into the corkscrew. Its rounded edges don't wear holes in my pockets like the Leatherman does. I use it numerous times every day.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> A new family moved onto some land about a quarter mile up the road from me. They have power, but no well. When I first met them a few weeks ago, I told them they could get water at my place. They came over a few days later with some old orange juice jugs, and a few one gallon water jugs. That should have been my first clue.
> 
> The father has orange hair, and painted finger nails, different color every day. Maybe that should have been my first clue.
> 
> ...













_*THE KIND OF MEN WHO CARRY A POCKET KNIFE*_

Less than 40 years have passed and I am astonished to see how the times have changed since my father bought this knife for me as just a small boy. I do still have it, which by today’s standards is an anomaly. I’ll leave the discussion of our throwaway culture for another time.

Yes, this pocket knife has witnessed many changes in our society. Technology, communication, transportation, and even education have dramatically changed from the way it was just a generation ago. My pocket knife and I are neither quite certain if all the changes have been for the good. When I look across the landscape of America and take note of the differences, the greatest change that I see is in the people themselves.

Growing up in rural Northeast Alabama in the foothills of the Appalachians, I was privileged to catch the tail end of what was an era marked by ruggedness and self-sufficiency. I grew up around men that were willing to fix what was broken and take the time to do it right. My father was a Vietnam veteran and the product of growing up farming the hills of these same mountains where I was raised. He always carried a small pocket knife much like the one pictured. He had an affinity for Case knives, but would carry the occasional “Old timer” or “Buck” or even “Schrade”. One thing was for sure, that he had one with him, wherever he was. You could also be pretty sure that his pocket knife would be so sharp that if you were to stare at it too long your eyeballs would bleed. Now that's pretty sharp.... The pocket knife was an important part of his life. Whether it was to slice a freshly picked apple, or to cut some twine, (coincidentally twine can patch most any broken farm implement until you can get home) he was always prepared. At Christmas time, my father always had his knife waiting to help open those pesky gifts that needed cutting open as only a father can do best.

My father was not the only man in my young life that I watched wield his trusty 3 bladed pocket knife as if it was a surgeon's scalpel. My uncles, my friend’s dads, my bosses, they all carried pocket knives. I watched. I learned. I saw a resourcefulness in the these men, that is seldom seen today. For my father and so many others of a generation gone by, a pocket knife was an essential tool for daily life. The men who carry pocket knives are hardworking, do it yourselfer types, who were raised to rely on themselves and be prepared in nearly every situation. I have seen a pocket knife start a tractor, remove a splinter, slice a watermelon, carve a toy, and open a can. They have been used to clean wild game, cut gum/tar out of hair, sharpen a pencil, cutting fishing bait, and teaching responsibility. The list goes on and on. The uses of the pocket knife are as varied and strong as the men who use them.

I adopted this tool at a very early age as one that would always be at my side. A pocket knife has always been a part of who I am. So much so that I was almost offended when I would encounter a grown man who didn’t have one in his own pocket. I took it upon myself in my 20’s to start gifting knives. Sometimes to random strangers, sometimes to close friends. The conversation would generally start by asking if I could borrow someone’s knife, knowing full well that I had 2 in my own pocket. If the answer was a proud “why sure”, then I would gladly take the knife and inspect it for its level of wear as an indicator of how much work it had actually seen. Often paying a simple compliment as I return the knife. If the answer was that they didn’t have a knife to let me borrow, I would quickly reach into my pocket and deliver one to their hand along with a reference to the fact that every man should carry a knife. To date, I have given out somewhere north of 300 knives.

So, who are the kind of men who carry pocket knives today? They are typically utilitarian. They are the type of men who work hard for a living, fix what is broken, and stand fearless in the face of a world full of evil. To put it simply, they are the type of men that I feel this world needs more of.

If you find yourself in a tight spot and need some help, just ask the guy with the pocket knife. Although they are few are far between these days, chances are he can and will be able to lend a hand.

I carry, do you? JEJ


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> The more important question is why would you take your family to live in the woods in a camper through the winter when you have few survival skills? I hope you don't have to direct police to their frozen corpses before they get things figured out.



At which time the police will say, "Oh, we've been looking for this guy."

That would explain a lot about the wherefore and why of living remotely, off grid, with no survival skills.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 102127
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> At which time the police will say, "Oh, we've been looking for this guy."
> 
> That would explain a lot about the wherefore and why of living remotely, off grid, with no survival skills.


When I first met him, I got his name and the license plate off his SUV. I called a friend and ran a warrant check. He isn't wanted anywhere in the US.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I first met him, I got his name and the license plate off his SUV. I called a friend and ran a warrant check. He isn't wanted anywhere in the US.


Wise move


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tom Horn said:


> Wise move


Forty years of old habits die hard.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've carried some kind of knife for years.
My son-in-law works at a place where the ONLY people allowed cary a knife is maintenance and warehouse people. Posession of a knife is grounds for immediate dimissal.
Glad I don't work there.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Couldn't do this now, but when I taught horticulture, I required my students to have pocket knives and had a good stone for them to use to keep them sharp. Now a days, if a kid brought a knife to school he/she would be in a world of trouble. 10 or 15 years later, things had changed. Had an assistant principal come to my classroom one day and ask to borrow my pocket knife. I looked at him and said, What makes you think I have a pocket knife? His response was, You are an old ******* cowboy, you probably have more than one on you

He was right.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

whiterock said:


> Couldn't do this now, but when I taught horticulture, I required my students to have pocket knives and had a good stone for them to use to keep them sharp. Now a days, if a kid brought a knife to school he/she would be in a world of trouble. 10 or 15 years later, things had changed. Had an assistant principal come to my classroom one day and ask to borrow my pocket knife. I looked at him and said, What makes you think I have a pocket knife? His response was, You are an old ***** cowboy, you probably have more than one on you
> 
> He was right.


When I was in High School we had a pocket knife swapping club. Whenever you met another member, you pulled out your knife and compared and sometimes swapped it for another one. I guess it wasn't really a club, because anyone could swap a knife. It was always interesting to see what the other guy had. The Vice Principle was a member, I still have a knife that I swapped him out of.

I have an old Case Trapper with a special blade, can't remember the name of it. They only made them for one year, 1972 I think. Been offered $400.00 for it. Won't sell it.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I always liked the trappers. The spey blade was good for cutting calves, if they kicked it wouldn't stab as deep on you or them, and the clip blade was good for skinning. The idea behind them is that you used the pointed blade for your starting cuts in a pelt, and then used the other one for the skinning. It's good to do it that way on beaver but anything else the pointed blade works fine, which is why the muskrat knives have two pointed blades. I generally carry the stockman, the spey blade for minor surgery kept razor sharp, the sheepfoot with a rough edge for rough work like scraping battery terminals, and the clip point with a good skinning edge for skinning and slicing.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

How in the seven hells, do you get to be a 31 year old man, with a wife and three boys and not own a pocket knife...........
Living in a camper.....
This is a clue.....
Did they buy, rent, squat on the property ?? 
This is a clue... 
<<< >>>
Yes.. All this doesn't add up to a very good sum total... 
Ah-hum...... I wonder if a "good neighbor" would be wise to ask for a "wellness call" to them....


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> Ah-hum...... I wonder if a "good neighbor" would be wise to ask for a "wellness call" to them....


What is a wellness call?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> Did they buy, rent, squat on the property ??


They bought or are buying the property.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

So far I think they have good intentions, they just don't know how to go about doing it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> So far I think they have good intentions, they just don't know how to go about doing it.


Let's not fault him for that.

It is obvious he needs help.

Mule, you have shown yourself to be a good man.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> So far I think they have good intentions, they just don't know how to go about doing it.


The YouTube videos about quitting the rat race and beginning to homestead with few resources don't give you the nitty gritty details, just the romantic picture of anyone being able to go out into the country and live in a yurt (or van, or popup camper) and just magically acquire the skills to not starve, dehydrate, or freeze your children to death during the ensuing period of time.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Mule, you have shown yourself to be a good man.


Ok, just don't tell anybody.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 102127
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This brought tears to my eyes. Grandpa carried a knife like that one. The knife, his favorite pliers and a fishing pole were buried with him. Until I read your post I forgot about all he managed to accomplish with that one knife.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Mish said:


> The YouTube videos about quitting the rat race and beginning to homestead with few resources don't give you the nitty gritty details, just the romantic picture of anyone being able to go out into the country and live in a yurt (or van, or popup camper) and just magically acquire the skills to not starve, dehydrate, or freeze your children to death during the ensuing period of time.


Yep. A lot of those folks have a large bank account which helps make up for a lack of knowledge.

Not all do, but most I would say.

The ones who "drop everything" and build a 2,000 square foot off grid "cabin" on 30 acres in a year "on a budget" while both working from home, in thier new 35 foot 5th wheel, for thier high tech, and high paying jobs... skew the realities a bit.

That being said, all sorts of folks doing it with all sorts of skills and budgets. Hopefully your neighbors will be successful. I'm sure your help will be needed and appreciated.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

It is real easy for me to take pot shots at the ignorance this guy has at his disposal. However, if I did, I'd be forgetting how little I knew about everything I ever did in this life, until I didn't.

For example, I see people who think themselves other than idiots, as they belittle those who don't know how to sharpen a pocket knife, a hunting knife or a kitchen knife free hand via muscle memory. I amuse myself in no small way when I invite them to my shop to sharpen, perfectly, a the things listed below, and they go silent:


my ax
my kitchen clever
my hunting knives
my Leatherman, Buck, Spyderco, Benchmade, . . . .
my lawn mower blade
my carving knives
my wood chisels
my carving knives
my lathe knives
my draw knives
my straight razor

SIDE NOTE #1: It should be remembered that not all kitchen knives take the same angle ("muscle memory"). Neither do my lathe knives, pocket knives and so on.

Anyway, yes, I am amazed at the degree of ignorance surrounding me. Politics reminds me, daily, it is in abundance, and a reason I live an hour from the cities. That said, though I find many are not worth the time it takes to come to a conclusion they need to be ignored, there remain that one in a hundred who make the time spent on people worth while.

SIDE NOTE #2: I have a few Leatherman's and several "pocket knives." I'm well in to being a grownup so the latter are no longer cheapies that have to be sharpened every time I use them. And they are not my only EDC. I carry a small LED fired by a single triple A too. 

On that sharpening thing. I bit the bullet and bought an Edge Pro for a couple hundred. It was months in of using it that my wife and I were talking about "bad potatoes," but which were just fine. It was just that, like most, neither of us grew up with sharp knives. They all got thrown in a drawer, to beat against each other, until it was time to sharpen them [ever four or five years]. Now, I'm thinking about saving, until I'm eighty, and buying a Wicked Edge sharpener. 

When I farmed full time (200 acres under circles), the Leatherman save me a trip back to the shop more than a few times.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 102127
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the OLDER brother to that sitting on my buffer.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

If you never had sugar, you don't want it or need it. A pocket knife is, kind of, the same way. You don't know you need it, until you've packed it for a while. Of course, if you spend your day in an office, you may not need it, unless you're in shipping. So too it goes with my little LED pocket light. That mythical Boy Scout thing isn't really so bad.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

@Kelly Craig, you forgot to ask about sharpening drill bits. Hubby had to educate several co-workers about sharpening drill bits instead of buying new ones every couple months.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

muleskinner2 said:


> A new family moved onto some land about a quarter mile up the road from me. They have power, but no well. When I first met them a few weeks ago, I told them they could get water at my place. They came over a few days later with some old orange juice jugs, and a few one gallon water jugs. That should have been my first clue.
> 
> The father has orange hair, and painted finger nails, different color every day. Maybe that should have been my first clue.
> 
> ...


So, when they show up to borrow the genset, or propane what are* your* plans?


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

muleskinner2 said:


> What is a wellness call?


Kind of like asking "are they dead yet"...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> So, when they show up to borrow the genset, or propane what are* your* plans?


I'll tell them to move back to town. I don't borrow, and I don't lend.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> I don't borrow, and I don't lend.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

cepejec said:


> I have always used the pocket knives my dad passed to me and have never felt compelled to collect them. Just another rabbit hole to fall down losing money as I pickup speed. That said, my kids have wanted to get me a Christmas for years and Case XX has a simple green canoe with some blade engraving. Nothing fancy. Low dollars in the 60'ish range. Any Case knife users out there that can tell me about their quality? My dad's/my knives are old 50s-70s Schrades/Bucks/Bokers. Any advice? Also, my preferred knife shape is a canoe....


Any of them made since the 90's are made in China. I find mine at yard sales, and flea markets.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 7/28/22 10:26 P.M. CDST

I can't imagine any boy over 8 or 10 years old not carrying a pocket knife. I still have my first two blade Imperial pen knife (and faded small first blood draw scar ) my grandfather gave me to whittle with him in 1969 and Old Timer , Schrade , Case , Buck lock blades , Kissing Crane , Victorinox and others in my collection.

My current pocket toolbox consists of a Victorinox in one pocket and a 1990 model Marlboro logo Leatherman in the other pocket that I got with pack proofs from coworkers not interested in saving them..


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I've unfortunately had to witness similar things. 15 acres next to me was sold to a really nice couple that said they went to forestry school and talked about all of their plans to make a homestead. Sounded great. First (and so far last) night they camped they used regular hammocks and blankets with a tarp over them. Temps were in the 40's that night. Couldn't build a fire. Tried to make a privacy screen but after being unable to use an electric drill and screws when to town and bought a ball peen hammer and some finish nails vs. a regular hammer and framing nails. They gave up on the privacy screen after only 15 minutes with the hammer. They are planning to build in the worst possible 100% shaded spot where there is no way possible to get a septic permit and refuse to take the advice that I and 3 other people gave as to the best spot to build and the best route for a road to be cut. Planted some seed but let weeds grow 5 ft tall and wonder why none of the seed have grown. Other neighbor is in a similar situation of knowing how to do nothing. Both of them have placed their land for sale after just 4 months of failure. I tried to help and invited them to come and watch (or help if they wanted) when I tapped my spring and built the spring house and cistern. No show for that. Invited when I built a small out building so they could learn construction. No show for that. The guy doing my major excavation work that I don't have the skills (yet) to do said he sees that happen about 9 out of 10 people that come up and want to make a homestead.


----------

